# Cut off age for egg share



## jojotall (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi, I turned 35 in June this year.  Have I missed the boat to egg share everywhere or are there any clinics who will accept someone of my age.  Any help is much appreciated.  Jo x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

i think our clinic is 36 but maybe wrong  check out the lister website.they are really lovely there.we live near portsmouth but was willing to travel to the lister in london as they were so nice.did 3 cycles of egg sharing there.


hayley


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

oh no its 35.but as youre 35 now i dont see why you cant ring them and find out as youre not 36 yet.good luck


----------



## jojotall (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi, thanks for replying so quickly.  How did you feel about egg sharing, how much did it cost you and will the Lister treat people who have killer blood cells  Congratulations to you !!  What a lovely size bump you have !!  Jo x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Just thought i would pop in

I looked into egg share, i was told by many clinics that they would treat you as long as you finished tx by your 36th birthday, i guess it depends how soon your looking at doing treatment.

Regarding the killer cells i dont think that this would be a problem with egg sharing as this wouldnt affect the eggs prior to collection.



Em


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

there are some which go up to 37 but i can't remember where they are sorry


----------



## Rusty06 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hello

The Lister definitely accepts ladies up to 37. I looking for ED and have just been for my appointment and they asked me if I would consider a lady up to 36. So might be worth you contacting them.

Rusty


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

yeah i did think it was 37 at teh lister i know at some clinics it definatly is


----------

